# Streaming drawing?



## Fauxglove (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey everyone!   Question.

I'm looking at maybe doing some streaming sessions.  What are some website options for doing that?  What other equipment or programs might I need to facilitate it?  Those of you who do artwork while streaming it as video, is it usually worth it?  how quickly do people seem to get bored and leave?


----------



## OxfordTweed (Apr 24, 2010)

I typically use LiveStream, because it has this handy software that you can download to make the chat function go a bit more smoothly.

As for getting bored, so long as you engage people and talk to them, they seem to stick around for a pretty long time.


----------



## Satoshi (Apr 24, 2010)

Zeddish said:


> I typically use LiveStream, because it has this handy software that you can download to make the chat function go a bit more smoothly.
> 
> As for getting bored, so long as you engage people and talk to them, they seem to stick around for a pretty long time.



Agreed.

Plus it's much better quality video than the other stream sites.
I love using podcast :< It makes it so much easier, also the chat box doesn't show up on the views side.


----------



## Ilayas (Apr 24, 2010)

I too use livestream it has much better video quality then ustream and the free software they give you makes it really easy to use.


----------

